# Désactiver les sons du clavier?



## davdup (21 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai depuis deux redémarrages un problème bizarre: le clavier de mon macbook pro émet un son système (le petit "ploc" par défaut) pour chaque action sur n'importe quelle touche. Et ceci dans n'importe quel programme, ce qui me submerge de "plocs" au moindre mail tapé! Pas de son pour les actions de la souris en revanche...
Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si c'est normal, si j'ai activé ça par inadvertance, et où et comment on peut supprimer ça? (dans le panneau de préférence, les options "désactiver les sons systèmes" dans "son" ne font rien...)
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!

David

Configuration:
MacBook Pro 15" alu, 2.5GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 4Go 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM
Mac OSX version 10.5.6


----------



## daffyb (21 Mars 2009)

ça ne serait pas ici (pref système/Accès universel) :


----------



## davdup (21 Mars 2009)

Non plus... j'ai vérifié en décochant les options de son pour le clavier, mais ça ne change rien. Et l'accès universel n'est pas activé...
Une autre idée??

EDIT:

J'ai refait quelques tests, et le problème est légèrement différent que ce que j'ai exposé en premier lieu. D'abord j'ai créé un autre utilisateur pour voir, et en basculant sur cet autre compte plus de problème...
Ensuite les sons sont émis seulement quand je tape un caractère alphanumérique (lettre ou chiffre, accentué ou pas), mais pas avec les autres touches (fonction, espace, tab, ...) ni pour les ponctuation!
Par exemple un appui sur la touche "8" (le point d'exclamation) ne provoque rien, mais shift + "8" provoque un son... idem pour "ù" qui provoque un son, mais shift + "ù" = "%" ne provoque rien...
Je séche un peu là...
Autre point: le phénomène est exactement le même quand je clique sur les caractère du clavier virtuel. un son pour les lettres et chiffres, rien pour les autres touches...
Help!


----------

